# Default channel tuning



## marklyn (Jan 21, 2002)

I'd be really interested in seeing a default set of channels that either upon reboot your Tivo tunes into or that the user can set to tune to on a daily basis.
Most would see this as frivolous but here is why I'd like it.
If I could tell Tivo on a daily basis to tune to all of my local channels then when I get home around 5:15 if no tuner was required for recording, then I could switch to a local channel and still have 30 minutes of the news.

I notice that when I reboot, all tuners become set to one channel (not sure if this was the last channel I viewed, etc.). It'd be nice to have a set of channels to auto tune to (if not in use) for a reboot.


----------



## 9300170 (Feb 21, 2003)

I know it's not an answer to your question, but why not record the news? That's what we do in our household.


----------



## marklyn (Jan 21, 2002)

9300170 said:


> I know it's not an answer to your question, but why not record the news? That's what we do in our household.


I like to flip between the different local news/weather stations.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Set up multiple manual recordings on the separate channels you want starting at 4:45pm for however long you want. You have a multi-tuner TiVo so you could have all four tuners recording four different channels. Put the manual recordings low in your Season Pass Manager so they don't interfere with other SPs.


----------



## marklyn (Jan 21, 2002)

windracer said:


> Set up multiple manual recordings on the separate channels you want starting at 4:45pm for however long you want. You have a multi-tuner TiVo so you could have all four tuners recording four different channels. Put the manual recordings low in your Season Pass Manager so they don't interfere with other SPs.


Yes, I know I can do all of these thing but I feel it would be impractical to set recordings up for 5 local channels for the 6 pm news and/or the 10pm news, etc.
I thought it was a reasonable suggestion to program the software for the Tivo to default to a given set of channels when the tuners are idle for a certain period of time.


----------



## ubstudent7 (Feb 4, 2014)

I have to agree with the OP. This would be a simple feature add. There are channels that I commonly watch and when I turn on my TV my preference would be that those are the ones buffered rather than some random channel. It's an easy add, so why not?


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

ubstudent7 said:


> I have to agree with the OP. This would be a simple feature add. There are channels that I commonly watch and when I turn on my TV my preference would be that those are the ones buffered rather than some random channel. It's an easy add, so why not?


Apparently everything is an easy add. At least if you believe some of the folks posting suggestions here.


----------



## marklyn (Jan 21, 2002)

WhiskeyTango said:


> Apparently everything is an easy add. At least if you believe some of the folks posting suggestions here.


I think it'd be a fair assumption to say that if the programming change is an easy one, that perhaps, more consideration could be given. At least on the outside looking in, I'd think it would be easy but who knows what's under the hood.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

So how would this work with Suggestions enabled? What do you consider an idle tuner? 

I don't think it's any more impractical for TiVo to implement a feature like this (that isn't really something a lot of people would use, IMHO) than for you to just schedule the manual recordings at the times you want to ensure the tuners are on the channels you want to see when you get up or get home from work.


----------

